# Speicherkarte-micro SDHC -welche Klasse kaufen?



## omc1984 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,

werde mir vorraussichtlich ein HTC Desire HD zulegen und wollte mir noch ne 16GB Speicherkarte dazu kaufen.
ICh weiß, dass es da verschiedene (Geschwindigkeits-)Klassen gibt!

Lohnt es sich für Dateitransfer und Apps zu einer höheren (=schnelleren) Klasse zu wechseln??

Danke schon mal


----------



## kenji_91 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi.
Normal reicht dir Class 2.
Wenn du jedoch rootest und dann Teile des Systems auf die SD auslagerst, sollte man eine Class 10 nehmen.


----------



## omc1984 (12. Juni 2011)

das desire wird mein einstieg in die "android-welt"

also apps und mp3/videos kommen schon auf die speicherkarte...was habe ich unter rooten zuverstehen??


----------



## bloodhound01 (12. Juni 2011)

Android Apps, Tests, News Blog und Forum - AndroidPIT da findest viele Hilfen die du brauchen wirst^^

Hallo,

immer wieder liest man gerade als Besitzer eines Smartphones, mit *Android Betriebssystem* vom *Rooten*, aber *was bedeutet der Begriff Root überhaupt ?*

Dieses möchte ich euch an dieser Stelle mal kurz erklären:

Das *Rooten* eines *Android Smartphones* bietet seinem Nutzer *volle Zugriffsrechte* oder um es genau zu erklären volle *Adminstrationsrechte* (auch Superuser-Rechte genannt) auf das *Betriebssystem* (Android) des Smartphones. Der *Root* ermöglicht seinem Nutzer demnach tiefere Einflüsse auf das Dateisystem zu nehmen, womit man Dateien installieren, auszutauschen, verändern oder aber auch entfernen kann.


Mit *Root Zugriff* ist es dem *Android Nutzer* zudem möglich sogenannte *Custom ROMs* zu installieren. Dies sind modifizierte Android Versionen. So kann man zB. das Aussehen und die Funktionalität des Handys ändern und zum Beispiel eine noch nicht für das Gerät freigegebene Softwarehttp://images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif aufspielen. Desweiteren ist es durch das *Rooten* auch möglich die *Custom-Recovery flashen*. 


Im Auslieferungszustand gewähren die Hersteller den Nutzern diese Rechte  nicht. Die Kernfunktionen des Betriebssystems können somit vom Nutzer  nicht verändert werden.


----------



## ile (12. Juni 2011)

Solltest du häufiger Videos und MP3s auf die Karte transferieren, würde ich zu ner schnellen Karte raten, für die Apps ist es nicht so wichtig.


----------

